# Red Dead Redemption 2 benchmarking



## venturi (Apr 7, 2022)

RDR2 built in benchmark is pretty demanding and has mgpu support

comparisons are only valid apples to apples. So this is the benchmark at 4K, (3840x2160) max eye candy (except motion blur) max settings
on Vulkan API

ps. my RDR2 is version 1436, it has no DLSS















dual 3090 Ti FE nvlink


----------



## ir_cow (Apr 7, 2022)

3840x2160 it seems.

Apples to oranges. I'm getting  AVG 66.83    Max 86.42  Min  33.08 with a RTX 3080 Ti FE. Max settings. Vulkan API

Looks like those 3090s scale well with Vulkan.


----------

